
In Civil-Contempt Cases, Jail Time Can Stretch On for Years - crocus
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123137263059962659.html?mod=rss_US_News
======
cperciva
Short summary: Judges can throw you in jail. Don't make them mad.

